# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Zepp

Honk, honk!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## still learning

Hello, I am having a hard time quiting this site...addicted...help...please
Having too much fun!

My horn does not work...is it ok to KI?

To All: Thank-you for sharing your comments and thoughts...learning is a never ending process.

MT...your the greatest!!! .......Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## Zepp

I'm a tad worried that this latest posting campaign may be chasing off potential new members.

If it's turning you off, then read this, and remember, I'm not a moderator. 

Even though I may not make much use of the supporting-member-only features here, and even though I may not come to this website for weeks at a time, I still enjoy coming to this board whenever I get the chance for the community.

This site is full of people who not only love martial arts, but who also love to teach, to learn, to laugh, make others laugh, and even have a heated intellectual discussion or two. I pay 15 bucks a year to support this place because I want to make sure that's always here for me to come to.

If you're not sure about whether you want to spend much time getting to know Martial Talk, much less paying for it, then take my advice. Don't sign up for a trial membership- at least, not yet. Just spend some time getting to know the site, and the people posting here (you don't even have to post anything yourself). 

Make sure you check out the Locker Room, and the Comedy Cafe. Maybe give the Study a lookover. Have you browsed through any forums for martial arts that have always interested you, but have never tried?

If this is a place you think you'll keep coming back to, maybe it's worth a few dollars to keep it running?


----------



## BrandiJo

Honk honk ...id love to be a suporting memebr and its only like 15 bucks right? ...i may have to think about this one


----------



## bobster_ice

Honk Honk...Hoooooonnnnkkkkk, yeah, I love Martial Talk!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> Honk honk ...id love to be a suporting memebr and *its only like 15 bucks right?* ...i may have to think about this one



Right!  $15 gets you one whole year of supporting membership features!


----------



## Drac

Beeep!!


----------



## beau_safken

Honk honk...  This place is a great resource and only costs you the equivalent of 3 starbucks coffee's...  So save yourself the calories and smug, become a supporting member.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

meep! meep!

As a Senior Mod that was a Mod that was a Mentor that was a Supporting Member that was a Free Member, I can tell you, I've been all over this forum.  As a free member, my questions were treated with dignity and respect (well, except by Gene) and given the attention that a much deeper post might've deserved.  I have learned vast amounts regarding my art and have, coincidentally, made lasting friendships, as well.

There is no place online, that I have encountered, that provides the respect and compassion to a n00b in the arts like this place does.  I admit, this is a 'glowing testimonial'; however, it is also accurate and true beyond my experience.

To any of you who are not supporting members, consider the relative values of $15.00.  At base wage, in my state, it is less that 3 hours work.  3 hours is .034% of a year for a years worth of benefits.

Be well!


----------



## Lisa

*HONK!*​
By far the best site anywhere!  It is the level of maturity.  The topics of discussion.  The atmosphere.

My question is, why isn't everyone a supporting member?  Come on people.  Give a little and enable Bob to make this place even better!


----------



## Flatlander

If I could build a town, and populate it with the membership of Martial Talk, I would.  I would make pants illegal, though.  I guess we'd need to be in a warmer climate.....


----------



## crushing

*Ahh-oooooh-GA!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Flatlander said:
			
		

> If I could build a town, and populate it with the membership of Martial Talk, I would. I would make pants illegal, though. I guess we'd need to be in a warmer climate.....


 
yeah!  pants suck!


----------



## shesulsa

Don't tell David Letterman that.

So, Danny Boy ... got a closet full of kilts yer dyin' ter wear??


----------



## hongkongfooey

Honk!


----------



## Samuraifan

Honk! Honk! HONK!


----------



## Cirdan

:tank: HONK!


----------



## shesulsa

You folks who love MartialTalk and are honking ... please consider supporting MT with a membership!  It's only $15 per year and well worth it!


----------



## Sam

Guess who finally renewed her supporting membership?

*I promise I won't put it off so long next time!*


----------



## MA-Caver

Sam said:
			
		

> Guess who finally renewed her supporting membership?
> 
> *I promise I won't put it off so long next time!*



Atta girl Sam!


----------



## kodo

aaaaaoooooooogaaaaaah!


----------



## mjd

honk! honk! honk! hoink

whoops, my horn just broke, this is the best forum I've been on, some of the others like to ramp and rave, but it all good.


----------



## w.kaer

Honk!
This is truly a welcoming community.  I wasn't one for chat rooms and blogging and the like, but I do enjoy Martial Talk.  Thank you all for the great conversation and thought sharing.


----------



## huntly_kickboxing

AHH I thought i was honking for muay thai!!!but yes HONK!!!


----------



## Drac

HONNNNNK!!!  Come on and get a supporting membership people..You'll gain respect and admiration from your Husband, Wife, Kids, In-Laws, Peers..Not buying that??? How about just getting a nifty "Supporting Member banner by your name..


----------



## Sui

honkhonkHOOONK!


----------



## 10,000 Hit Combo

Meep Meep!


----------



## Em MacIntosh

Honk!


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy

I'll honk to that....

Theres some pretty knowledgable people here. And one thing I think is pretty gnarley about this site is there dosn't seem to be much attitude or people playing 'my daddy's tougher than your daddy', like some of the other forums. Good open discussion on various topics.


----------



## shesulsa

TrainHardFightEasy said:


> I'll honk to that....
> 
> Theres some pretty knowledgable people here. And one thing I think is pretty gnarley about this site is there dosn't seem to be much attitude or people playing 'my daddy's tougher than your daddy', like some of the other forums. Good open discussion on various topics.





Em MacIntosh said:


> Honk!





10 said:


> Meep Meep!





Sui said:


> honkhonkHOOONK!



Hey, peeps!  If you *really* like MartialTalk, please consider supporting us.  Thanks!


----------



## bushidomartialarts

hawnk


----------



## TjThunder

Honk Honk


----------



## seninoniwashi

Just got on here a few days ago and I'm really impressed. People from all over the place with varying skill levels and backgrounds exchanging ideas with minimum conflict - pretty cool 

Honk!


----------



## Kacey

seninoniwashi said:


> Just got on here a few days ago and I'm really impressed. People from all over the place with varying skill levels and backgrounds exchanging ideas with minimum conflict - pretty cool
> 
> Honk!



Thanks so much!  We try to maintain a friendly, open atmosphere here on MT.

HONK!


----------



## 14 Kempo

I belong to many message boards, this is the one I choose to post on. *Discussion* is open and informative, *argument* is kept to a minimum. Keep up the good work moderators!!!

*Honk!!*


----------



## The Master

*Honk*


----------



## Sukerkin

Aye, that's what makes this place so very special.  Many people from many arts and hardly any of the normal shennanygens (how *do* you spell that?) from inter-art rivalry.

What discourses there are on such matters tend to stay that way (i.e. discourses rather than rankerous arguments) and that's in some part due to the sterling work of the moderating staff who remind us that we are not children and should be able to talk about subjects and remain polite :rei:.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy

This is the most comprehensive forum with down to earth users I've come across. Theres a lot of BS and My daddy is tougher than your daddy going on out there on other sites.

Honk Honk!


----------



## Gentle Fist

Great site indeed!!!

Honk!!!


----------



## Shicomm

HONK!


----------



## MahaKaal

First impressions are great, had a warm welcome from many members and there seem to be some knowledgeable practitioners here who share information openly without ego.


----------



## shane

Whether you desire to spend much time getting to understand Martial Talk, much less giving for it, and then take my advice. Dont signal up for a test membership- not less than, not yet.


----------



## Yondanchris

Ditto, 

  Im a super newb, but this is the best discussion forum I have ever been on, thank you guys for making it great!!

Chris




still learning said:


> Hello, I am having a hard time quiting this site...addicted...help...please
> Having too much fun!
> 
> My horn does not work...is it ok to KI?
> 
> To All: Thank-you for sharing your comments and thoughts...learning is a never ending process.
> 
> MT...your the greatest!!! .......Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## Grasshopper22

Honk!!! :d


----------



## seasoned

I spend more time here then with my wife, beep beep................


----------



## yak sao

seasoned said:


> I spend more time here then with my wife, beep beep................




I can relate...I found out a long time ago trying to talk to my wife about MA was a losing battle.
At least here, people seem to understand me...sort of........or at least tolerate me


----------



## The Last Legionary

HONK!!!!!!!!

:yay:

:dalek:


----------



## Jason Norin

count my "Honk" in!


----------



## KenpoMaster805

HONKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK augaaaaaaaaaa hoora wooraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## maryf

Honk  honkkk honkkkkkk

Martial arts honkkk loveee for ittt.


----------



## Kababayan

Honk!  
Great people here. I was on another forum (I won't say which one) posting a positive review of a martial arts seminar that I attended. It was strange that members there felt the need to nitpick my every sentence (literally). I was just trying to spread some positive information about the guy's seminar.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

HONK HONK beep beep ahoooga


----------



## Buka

KenpoMaster805 said:


> HONK HONK beep beep ahoooga



I particularly like the _ahoooga_.


----------



## FighterTwister

Honk Honk

But I had to look up what was meant by the ahoooga.....






Sorry LoL


----------



## Gerry Seymour




----------



## Razznik

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKK


----------



## R5ky

honk


----------

